# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Probleme me Shared Folders ne Virtualbox ne Ubuntu

## Aedson

Pershendetje
Kam instaluar Oracle Virtualbox 4.2 nepermjet tij Windows XP ne kompjuterin tim ku host eshte Ubuntu 12.10. Me pas shtova si Shared Folder folderin tim te dokumentave ne Ubuntu, duke i dhene komanden AutoMount. E kam shtuar emrin ne vboxusers group dhe kam instaluar Extensions Pack te Virtual Box. Megjithate, ne My Network Places ne WinXP nuk me figuron asnje folder qe te permbaje Shared Folders. 
A mund te me jape ndokush ndonje ide?

----------


## user010

Nuk kam përdorur kur një virtual box, nejse dikush e ka bërë si ty, pra ubuntu host dhe winxp guest, hidhi një sy



Në qoftë se do të installosh windows në një sistem me ubuntu, për këtë po mundem të të ndihmojë (është pak më e vështirë se e kundërta, të installosh linux në një sistem me windows)

----------


## Aedson

Falemnderit per pergjigjen user010.
Problemi qendronte ne Installing Guest Additions. Versioni 4.2 i Virtualbox nuk e permban komanden Devices (ka vetem File, Machine, Help) dhe asgjekundi nuk mund te gjendej komanda "Install Guest Additions". Une bera nje instalim ne terminal:
sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-additions
por kjo nuk beri pune. 
Perfundimisht komanden e gjeta duke shtypur Host+Home ne faqen e hapur te Windows. Aty shfaqej komanda Devices - Install Guest Additions. 
Qe nga ky moment gjithçka eshte ne rregull. 
Te falenderoj e te uroj suksese

----------

